
Why I’d never do a TED talk -and it’s not just because they’re named after a man - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/23/ted-talk-smugness-presenters-embarrassing
======
M_Bakhtiari
Pot calling kettle black. Pointing out no less than twice that lame named-
after-a-man joke. If that hits home her readers must be every bit as vapid as
the average TED attendee.

